
How Microsoft beat Google at understanding images with machine learning - rajathagasthya
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/world-of-tech/how-microsoft-beat-google-at-understanding-images-with-machine-learning-1311683/2
======
ocdtrekkie
You should share the first page of the article, not the second.

~~~
rajathagasthya
Sorry, I didn't notice. Don't think I can edit the link now. Maybe one of the
moderators can.

